# Yao in San Antonio (nothing related to Spurs)



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

just got some pic of Yao in SA (he is there visiting some CBA officials and his gf who is with chinese woman bball team).and he will undergo some surgeries this week.

this post doesn't have much meaning, just an update on Yao. i guess we need a new "Yao off-season thread" just like what Yao Mania created last year?









with SA Silver Stars girls









that girl in front of him is his gf.



















Edit: just in case u might assume this is a thread about that Yao is gonna has sth to do Spurs when u see the title then get disappointed after u get in, I just edited the title :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

haha, he's just tucked in the corner. he looks bored. and i didnt know SA had a WNBA team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

He's just doing his bf duties, what a Yao

Notice he's got his headphones on the whole time? :laugh:


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> with SA Silver Stars girls


i thought my chest was flat and IM A GUY!!! wow....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wonder what he's listening to? Maybe Cuttino and Stevie got him into some soul music...


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Wonder what he's listening to? Maybe Cuttino and Stevie got him into some soul music...



Soul Music?...MRC, maaaaan... :laugh:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

farhan007 said:


> i thought my chest was flat and IM A GUY!!! wow....


*LMFAO!*


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

LaToya obviously like what she see.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yao's girlfriend.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

From what I've read, Yao does not really into American music. He likes chinese pop music. The one singer whose name always appeared in Yao-related article is called Jay Chow, who does chinese R&B and some rap, so yea maybe one day Yao will like American music.


----------

